# Cadel Evans to join Lance Armstrong's new America-backed team



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

www.foxsports.com.au/ reports Cadel is moving to Radio Shack.


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

That would be great. Can't wait until they announce the new lineup.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Time2ride said:


> That would be great. Can't wait until they announce the new lineup.


it seems they have a good shot at winning spots 4 through 8 at next year's TdF -wouldn't that be awesome?!  

Seriously though, JB or not, they need a young superstar on the scale of Contador or Schleck to get team going GC-wise. Relying on old(er) guys who are over the hill is not wise.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I've had a gut feeling that this might happen after how things have gone with Loto. It'll be interesting to see if it actually happens.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Now Im no Cadel basher by a long shot, but isnt this somewhat surprising? I mean Lance himself would be team leader, or if he retires I would think maybe Levi or an up and comer. Levi's and Cadel's results are pretty similar with levi the better TT guy. This should be fun to watch sort out over the coming year!


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Too many chiefs, not enough indians.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

55x11 said:


> it seems they have a good shot at winning spots 4 through 8 at next year's TdF -wouldn't that be awesome?!
> 
> Seriously though, JB or not, they need a young superstar on the scale of Contador or Schleck to get team going GC-wise. Relying on old(er) guys who are over the hill is not wise.


that would pretty much leave Contador as their only option since it seems the Sclecks are rather content at Saxo Bank.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Did you read the article? It doesn't say hardly anything. 

Color me skeptical--there's just no meat on that bone.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

to be super domestique?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

j3fri said:


> to be super domestique?


Who knows. But comments such as *"We would have preferred four years ago for Cadel to be a Belgian, and he would have preferred that our team Australian, but that doesn't exist."* would make me want to get the heck out as fast as I can.

Also strange that the head of Omega Pharm seemed to be acting like a team director with some of his comments yesterday.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

den bakker said:


> that would pretty much leave Contador as their only option since it seems the Sclecks are rather content at Saxo Bank.


get Niebali. Or Basso - remember him? Get Wiggo. FInd some young guy who is not famous yet.


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, it's pretty thin gruel but I'm not vouching for it, just reporting it. Googling "cadel evans radio shack" turns up a lot of rumores but no further confirmation yet.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

55x11 said:


> it seems they have a good shot at winning spots 4 through 8 at next year's TdF -wouldn't that be awesome?!
> 
> Seriously though, JB or not, they need a young superstar on the scale of Contador or Schleck to get team going GC-wise. Relying on old(er) guys who are over the hill is not wise.



Those kind of riders don't just fall off of trees... sometimes you have to make the best of the hand that's available, keep moving forward and see what the future brings. Let's see what kind of team Contador will have working for him next year and how well he can do with it or in spite of it.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

With Cadel and Levi in the house they can now name the new venture _*Team Wheelsucker p/b RadioShack.*_

Awesome.


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

I think Lance would be good for the team, but not as leader. What is needed, is a balance of experienced riders like Lance and George (if he is still interested in riding) to inspire and take under their wings the young and upcoming winners. I wonder if they could swing over the Shleck brothers? Contador would be a good choice if Lance is willing to concede the leadership over to him.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Wrong guy..I thought they would try to provide american talent a shot at the big league.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

55x11 said:


> get Niebali. Or Basso - remember him? Get Wiggo. FInd some young guy who is not famous yet.



Taylor Phinney......Isn't he buds with Armstrong now? I know he's not a GC contender NOW but in the near future he has the potential to do some amazing things.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

I hope they bring in Horner.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Cadel would be a mistake.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

If Cadel's riding improves when riding for JB as much as Popo's does, who knows what Cadel could be capable of?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Taylor Phinney......Isn't he buds with Armstrong now? I know he's not a GC contender NOW but in the near future he has the potential to do some amazing things.


Taylor has great potential but unless they create a flat to rolling hills version of the tdf, not a chance of winning it.

And in general.....I dont see the Contador/Armstong relationship going past Sunday.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

bubbha70 said:


> I hope they bring in Horner.


Based on his recent television interview, he'll be on Team Rat Shack.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

I really, _really_ hope not... That said, if it does happen, and they think he can bring something positive to their team plan, who am I to argue? Whichever riders they bring in, it's the results and professionalism (or lack of them) that will ultimately do the talking.

I will say that I would like to see a team that mixes younger and older guys that's designed to be competitive in the short and long term. I'll be disappointed if this is something that really only looks to be around two or three years from the get-go.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

I am quite sure that Cadel would consider this, since he gets no help at all from the aptly named Silence Lotto team, who have certainly provided a lot o' silence this year. They have long expected better results from Cadel, but provided him with too little help; a bad mix for everybody.

That said, I am convinced that Cadel could only ever vie for a win in a Tour if he is on a team as strong as this year's Astana, and all of the many better riders were on team's as weak as Silence. Radio Shack is going to be Lance's team in the Tour next year, obviously, and maybe one or two more, given LA's obsession ...then probably fold. I believe that Evans still fancies himself a contender, which may make this match unpalatable to him.

Unless, that is, Evans wants no more than a decent shot at the Giro or Vuelta, which I think is the only shot he is ever going to get at a GT win. That might be where he fits into this team, even though that might also be Levi's role. He might be willing to fill a Super-Domestique/emergency-GC fallback role for the Tour, a lá Klöden, if the team can get him a different GT win before he hangs 'em up.

It's a bit of a comedown for Evans, but reality is biting him in his little tushy.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the Nibaldi idea someone floated.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Snakebitten said:


> I like the Nibaldi idea someone floated.


Me, too. There are some very, very good young riders out there now. Tony Martin, Haussler, Kreuziger, Velits, van Avermaet, Ignatiev, Roche looks amazing, Feillu - wouldn't it be cool to feature a young French rider? - and that's not even mentioning the young sprinters.

From that list, I think I might go after Haussler.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Well, at least now when he gets mad and complains that Levi wouldn't work with him, he'll have a point.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Italophile said:


> Me, too. There are some very, very good young riders out there now. Tony Martin, Haussler, Kreuziger, Velits, van Avermaet, Ignatiev, Roche looks amazing, Feillu - wouldn't it be cool to feature a young French rider? - and that's not even mentioning the young sprinters.
> 
> From that list, I think I might go after Haussler.


Both Velits were snapped up by Columbia next year. The rich get richer. . .


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Italophile said:


> Me, too. There are some very, very good young riders out there now. Tony Martin, Haussler, Kreuziger, Velits, van Avermaet, Ignatiev, Roche looks amazing, Feillu - wouldn't it be cool to feature a young French rider? - and that's not even mentioning the young sprinters.
> 
> From that list, I think I might go after Haussler.


Thats a nice list as well. I dont think Tony will leave Colombia and big George. He loves it there. Unless George gets over what happened this year and joins Radio Shack with LA for old times sake.

Haussler:thumbsup:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

55x11 said:


> Seriously though, JB or not, they need a young superstar on the scale of Contador or Schleck to get team going GC-wise. Relying on old(er) guys who are over the hill is not wise.


The problem is that lots of the guys they would like have contracts. I doubt Team RS has infinite dollars to spend to buy out everyone's contracts.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Cadel would be a better fit for the new Sky team.


----------



## lnin0 (Apr 8, 2002)

Lance won't want riders that will be next year odds on favorites - like Andy Schleck or Brad Wiggins. He will want guys that are really strong but pretty much resigned on the idea of winning the TdF - such as Cadel or Levi. Throw those two a bone each and then have them tear themselves inside out for you in the TdF. George is too happy where he is to join at Lance's side again. 

I don't even think Lance it matters to Lance that he takes someone under his wing that might end up a major contender in two or three years. Once Lance is done you can expect the entire team to be packed up and put back on the shelf leaving everyone fending to find new homes.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Time2ride said:


> I think Lance would be good for the team, but not as leader. What is needed, is a balance of experienced riders like Lance and George (if he is still interested in riding) to inspire and take under their wings the young and upcoming winners. I wonder if they could swing over the Shleck brothers? Contador would be a good choice if Lance is willing to concede the leadership over to him.


you must be dreaming if you think either Contador or Hincapie would join Lance after what has gone on in this tour.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

lnin0 said:


> Lance won't want riders that will be next year odds on favorites - like Andy Schleck or Brad Wiggins. He will want guys that are really strong but pretty much resigned on the idea of winning the TdF - such as Cadel or Levi. Throw those two a bone each and then have them tear themselves inside out for you in the TdF. George is too happy where he is to join at Lance's side again.
> 
> I don't even think Lance it matters to Lance that he takes someone under his wing that might end up a major contender in two or three years. Once Lance is done you can expect the entire team to be packed up and put back on the shelf leaving everyone fending to find new homes.


I tend to agree with this. It's essentially what happened when he decided to retire.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

wow, cadel to domestique duty, I was actually thinking this could happen after his tour time losses. He will be more comfortable in that role, watch and see.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

lnin0 said:


> Once Lance is done you can expect the entire team to be packed up and put back on the shelf leaving everyone fending to find new homes.


I am not sure on your last remark. I think Lance might be building a legacy for himself as a team owner/DS.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

Radio Shack - Line up

Alberto Contador *C*
Carlos Sastre
Floyd Landis
Lance Armstrong
Cadel Evans
Levi Leipheimer
Andreas Kloden
Bernhard Kohl
Óscar Pereiro


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*Taylor Phinney --Concussion Bend Or.*

Taylor took a bad spill today (FRI) in todays stage. It looks like a cuncussion, hopefully not severe.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Bruyneel likes to have a few top-notch GC types on staff that he can spread out among the three grand tours. I doubt CE would be given a leadership position on the Radio Shack TdF team, but who knows, they could surround him with a good team at the Giro or Vuelta.

And that's a whole lot better than the support he's received in the last couple of years.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Bringing Cadel on the team is perfect!!:idea: 
It'll take negative focus off Lance and put it on Cadel when he does strange things like head butts reporters or threatens to chop someones head off. 
Reporters will follow him around waiting for the next strange antic!
The guy is a perfect distraction to Lance!


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Lance just wants his bodyguard back. :ihih:


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

There no chance of Lance being on this team if he isn't the King. Everything will be Lance first.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Dont know if you guys just heard the commentator but they said LA asked Feillu to join Team RS next year. Feillu reportedly said yes but only if his brother can come too. Apparently he is waiting on LA responce. This would be good if true.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

the team will be made up of strong, wise veterans, and talented young stars of tomorrow. the team will benefit from the leadership of the veterans, who will mentor if not tee-up the youngsters to place well. in the grand tours, its not so realistic to see a youngster be a serious GC contender(there are only so many Andy S's), so the grand tours will likely still be the sompting grounds of the veterans(LA, Cadel, etc), while the youngsters get to ride along to gain valuable experience.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

sure no sprinter in tat team


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Australia is a HUGE LiveStrong supporter, and they were thrilled when Lance raced Down Under.

There is a damn good chance at least one top Australian rider (or a few) will be on the team. I like the chances of Cadel on RS.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

Funny how people think that a team has 9 riders and there is only one race in the year... Fred alert.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

identifiler said:


> Funny how people think that a team has 9 riders and there is only one race in the year... Fred alert.


and cycling is not the only sport. And sport is not the only activity out there.

Every year during TdF there is someone who likes to point out how TdF is just one race, and we should all pay attention to spring classics, world champs, Vuelta/Giro, cyclorcross, mountain biking etc.

With LA as the team leader, and JB as DS I suspect the team is going to be centered around GC competition for grand tours, with a lot of climbing/TT power - rather than one-day classics, or a single sprinter. What do YOU think?


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> Australia is a HUGE LiveStrong supporter, and they were thrilled when Lance raced Down Under.
> 
> There is a damn good chance at least one top Australian rider (or a few) will be on the team. I like the chances of Cadel on RS.


Bring back Phil Anderson and make him the DS. Cadel seems to be tremendously talented, but for whatever reasons (bad luck, lousy teams), he can't maximize his talent. With as demanding as Armstrong is, it will be either put up or shut up time for Cadel. Phil can share a Vegemite sandwich with him to remind him of the other Aussies who have ridden with Armstrong.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

moonmoth said:


> Bruyneel likes to have a few top-notch GC types on staff that he can spread out among the three grand tours. I doubt CE would be given a leadership position on the Radio Shack TdF team, but who knows, they could surround him with a good team at the Giro or Vuelta.
> 
> And that's a whole lot better than the support he's received in the last couple of years.


That sounds strangely familiar, somehow.

Whatever happened to Jack Nance, anyway? :thumbsup:


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

lnin0 said:


> Lance won't want riders that will be next year odds on favorites - like Andy Schleck or Brad Wiggins. He will want guys that are really strong but pretty much resigned on the idea of winning the TdF - such as Cadel or Levi. Throw those two a bone each and then have them tear themselves inside out for you in the TdF. George is too happy where he is to join at Lance's side again.
> 
> I don't even think Lance it matters to Lance that he takes someone under his wing that might end up a major contender in two or three years. Once Lance is done you can expect the entire team to be packed up and put back on the shelf leaving everyone fending to find new homes.


That sounds strangely familiar, somehow.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> Australia is a HUGE LiveStrong supporter, and they were thrilled when Lance raced Down Under.
> 
> There is a damn good chance at least one top Australian rider (or a few) will be on the team. I like the chances of Cadel on RS.


Hard Luck Mick Rogers might be more likely, contract notwithstanding. Just a guess.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

55x11 said:


> ...With LA as the team leader, and JB as DS I suspect the team is going to be centered around GC competition for grand tours, with a lot of climbing/TT power - rather than one-day classics, or a single sprinter. What do YOU think?


That would follow the familiar pattern. I think that you may have struck upon the essential character of the new team rather brilliantly. 

Along with ...what was it again? Synchronized swimming?


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

LA told Eurosport this morning in answer to riders being signed to the Radioshack team: 

"*There's guys here we wanna continue working with... those names aren't any secret with Levi, Kloden and Horner..."*

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/video/25072009/58/planet-armstrong-2.html


----------



## Team RadioShack (Jul 26, 2009)

Realistic Lineup for 2010 for Team Radio Shack

Lance Armstrong-GC
Levi Leipheimer-GC
Andreas Kloden-GC
Vincenzo Nibali-GC/YR
Thor Hushovd-PC
Yaroslav Popovych-SD
Romain Feillu-Lead-Out/Pacemaker
Brice Feillu-KOM/GC/YR
Gregory Rast-Pacemaker


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Why would Lance want the best FORMER wheelsucker in the pro peloton?


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

gh1 said:


> Taylor has great potential but unless they create a flat to rolling hills version of the tdf, not a chance of winning it.


Wouldn't you have said the same of Bradley Wiggins a couple of years ago?


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Circlip said:


> With Cadel and Levi in the house they can now name the new venture _*Team Wheelsucker p/b RadioShack.*_
> 
> Awesome.


The difference being that Levi wins some races....


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with the too many chiefs comment. Me thinks Cadel would stand a better chance as a GC guy if he had better support, and better coaching. Sometimes coaching and motivation can make a huge difference also, not as much as supporting cast maybe, but a difference.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lance maybe has one more TDF in him. I think that he would probably retire after next year, after he hopefully beats Contador. Evans has a few more years, so for him, he may think he has a shot at it in 2011 and after.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would hope they don't put Mick Rogers on Radio Shack, he'd take 'em all out during practice.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i saw LA chattin up thor on eth ride into paris. but why would thor, a classics and sprinter, want on a team that would mostly likely be built for stage race GC?

and you left off big george.



Team RadioShack said:


> Realistic Lineup for 2010 for Team Radio Shack
> 
> Lance Armstrong-GC
> Levi Leipheimer-GC
> ...


----------



## Team RadioShack (Jul 26, 2009)

weltyed said:


> i saw LA chattin up thor on eth ride into paris. but why would thor, a classics and sprinter, want on a team that would mostly likely be built for stage race GC?
> 
> and you left off big george.


Thor Hushovd would be intrigued because Romain Felliu, a sprinter himself, would be his lead-out man and if Thor couldn't go Felliu could give it a go so it will be sort of a dual pronged attack...not as good as Renshaw/Cavedndish, but better than he has currently.

Rumor has that George might retire after this year...plus he is happy at columbia with Cavendish and the rest


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

rockstar2083 said:


> If Cadel's riding improves when riding for JB as much as Popo's does, who knows what Cadel could be capable of?


Um, was this sarcasm? Don't forget Popo had at least 1 top 4 in the Giro before riding for JB and has not come close since then.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

55x11 said:


> get Niebali. Or Basso - remember him? Get Wiggo. FInd some young guy who is not famous yet.


Basso is nothing without the blood dope.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

No Thor, the team will be built for yellow. No George, he wants a Paris-Roubaix win and was never supported well by USPS/Disco.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Snakebitten said:


> I like the Nibaldi idea someone floated.


would Nibali go? He is a potential GC contender himself. If he goes to Radioshack he will be relegated to pacing LA up the hill until he finally cracks and peels off, since that is "teamwork". Or something like that....


----------

